# Romans 4:3 & Hebrews 11:8



## Monergism (Mar 1, 2005)

> Romans 4:3
> For what does the Scripture say? "ABRAHAM BELIEVED GOD, AND IT WAS CREDITED TO HIM AS RIGHTEOUSNESS."





> Hebrews 11:8
> By faith Abraham, when he was called, obeyed by going out to a place which he was to receive for an inheritance; and he went out, not knowing where he was going.




Romans 4 seems to point to Genesis 15 when Abraham first had faith. But Hebrews 11:8 says that he had faith back in Genesis 12. When did Abraham first have faith? Was he justified before Genesis 15?

[Edited on 3-2-2005 by Monergism]


----------



## andreas (Mar 2, 2005)

*** When did Abraham first have faith? Was he justified before Genesis 15?***

1 "Then said the high priest, Are these things so?
2 And he said, Men, brethren, and fathers, hearken; The God of glory appeared unto our father Abraham, when he was in Mesopotamia, before he dwelt in Charran,
3 And said unto him, Get thee out of thy country, and from thy kindred, and come into the land which I shall show thee.
4 Then came he out of the land of the Chaldaeans, and dwelt in Charran: and from thence, when his father was dead, he removed him into this land, wherein ye now dwell."
Acts 7.

Before Charan, Abraham lived in Ur of the Chaldees. 
Genesis 11:31

The answer seems to be Genesis 12.

"Get out of the country........Genesis 12:1

andreas.


----------



## 4ndr3w (Mar 2, 2005)

How 'bout:

Isaac spoke to Abraham his father and said, "My father!" And he said, "Here I am, my son." And he said, "Behold, the fire and the wood, but where is the lamb for the burnt offering?" Abraham said, "God will provide for Himself the lamb for the burnt offering, my son." So the two of them walked on together. (Genesis 22:7-8 NASB)


----------



## Robin (Mar 3, 2005)

I agree with Andreas - 

Robin

(it sounds like understanding the ordu salutis is in order on this one...)


----------



## Monergism (Mar 3, 2005)

Can someone explain why Abraham was credited as righteous in Genesis 15:6 when he had faith back in Genesis 12? Aren't there several instances of Abraham trusting in God, each of which is said to be credited to him as righteousness?


----------

